# Fibroid nightmare



## Amanda.g (Aug 4, 2013)

I was on buserelin started on day 21 and had my expected period on time at day 28 but did last longer than my usual five days and lasted eleven days in total, I was on buserelin for down reg 18 days when obgyn doc found a fibroid I've since been given a shot of prostap almost one week ago but I keep spot bleeding inbetween my period, my next period isn't due til 3rd November ..is this considered normal?    I read up about fibroids can cause abnormal bleeding between periods but isn't the prostap supposed to help it?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sometimes people do bleed for longer after DR as the body's own FSH and in turn ovarian oestrogen does not suddenly kick in on day 2-3 of your cycle raising your oestrogen levels and stopping the bleeding. As the FSH is switched off, there is a state of no oestrogen and this leads to more lining shedding, which is what you want for IVF as the lining needs to be thin in order to grow a new thick fresh lining from scratch when you start stims.

The prostap is a longer acting version of buserelin and will keep your system shut down with no oestrogen. You will not ovulate on this treatment. Unless you have been off DR for any length of time during this process, you will not have grown a new lining nor ovulated, so there won't be any progesterone either, so there will be no period.

Did the clinic explain this?
The state of low oestrogen, may shrink the fibroid. 
They probably need to assess the fibroid to see if it will impinge on the lining and interfere with any implantation. It might be that it needs to be removed before treatment is successful. But perhaps they are seeing if it will shrink with drugs first?


----------



## Amanda.g (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi holly ..thank you for the reply, no I didn't get told anything about the prostap other than it would last four weeks and I would no longer have to inject myself with buserelin whilst on it, I didn't ask any questions as I was still in shock over the fibroid discovery as I never had it at my last internal scan in July and had three stimulated iui's that I responded well to apart from the end result of bfn, I always figure the nurses and docs will inform me of anything I should be aware of but seems it isn't the case at all :-(


----------



## Amanda.g (Aug 4, 2013)

I forgot to say I am booked in for having it removed via operative hysteroscopy, I have three weeks to wait til op day so not to long, I'm desperately hoping to be back on track ASAP and hope to have my embryo transfer before the clinic shuts for Christmas x


----------

